# Leaking roof- likely from snow blowing under ridge cap into ridge vent



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

They make a special dence foam about 2" thick just for this. Any real roofing supply should have it.


----------



## hounddog (Dec 4, 2011)

*ridge vent snow*

There is a material, looks like a brillo pad, 3-4 inches wide, that is put between the vent and the roof surface, acts as filter screen to keep snow out. I can't find the web page but its out there. Important point is to make sure the filter does not block the airflow. Ridge vent outlet area should be equal to or less than the lower soffit vent inlet area. Total ventilation area (in and out) should be equal to 1/150 of total attic/vented space, ie, 1 sf of vent per 150 sf of vented space. The vent area is to be dicvided evenly between inlet and outlet, so 0.5 sf in, 0.5 sf out. The outlet vent area should not exceed inlet, otherwise you form a vacuum and will suck conditioned air out of the house.
Heres a website with a similar material: http://www.profilevent.com/howitworks.html
Cheers


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's metal roof ridge vent:

http://www.trimline-products.com/products-ridgevent-metal.cfm


----------

